# The new pup & a new one of Bishop



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I am completely in love with my new puppy. She's awesome. So cuddly compared to what Bishop was when he was a pup.





































Bishop has grown up fast.. he is a year old on June 25. Time flies!

Tess has the longest, gangliest legs!.. she is 8.5 weeks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's adorable 

Love her color!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, she's adorable!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

ZOMG!!!!

She is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!!!!

And Bishop is, of course, as dashing as ever!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE her face! Look at that nose! And her color!
SHe is so damn cute, I can't wait to watch her grow up. You MUST share pictures, often!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy COW she's cute! That second pic is killin' me! 

Bishop sure is handsome fluffy boy!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

oh wow.... i'm in love with that face!!! she's adorable!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

She's so tiny looking, how dainty and adorable!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness the puppy is adorable... and yes, Bishop has grown to be a very handsome boy. How does Bishop feel about the new pup?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a little sweat heart! She looks so tiny and sweet. And, of course, Bishop is so handsome....a good looking boy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I can see why you are so much in love with Tess.
She is an adorable puppy!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yes Panda, her and Bishop get along great. She is young but they still play together.. he tries to be gentle but ends up sending her tail over head with his crazy tail.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, the little one is to die for....i just want to lie down on the floor and let him crawl over me and give me kisses...

and bishop.....very lion king...very regal.....just gorgeous he is...


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

She's adorable!! Where do you live? So i can come and steal her !!

And bishop is so handsome!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

OOh, my. She's just too cute. Has she try to tug on Bishop's tail?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No, but she grabs the ruff around his neck and gets dragged around. I can't believe how QUICK she is.. at 8 weeks she can run as fast as my sheltie! She is just legs everywhere.. she is going to be SO fast when she gets up to a yr..


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh she is so cute what a beauty and Bishop he is very pretty. That's the first picture I've seen of him, thanks. Except your avatar.


----------

